# 23rd Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - SUNDAY Nov 3rd - 7am - 10am @ the PIKE Long Beach



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2019)

*IT'S ON*

*




*


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 20, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *IT'S ON*
> 
> *View attachment 1081704
> 
> *




On it is


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok, who's bringing what? I'm bringing a ctap ton of vintage bike license plates for your spending pleasure, or maybe spending pain, depending on which ones you want. Probably some other smalls that you can't live without.


----------



## slick (Oct 21, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Ok, who's bringing what? I'm bringing a ctap ton of vintage bike license plates for your spending pleasure, or maybe spending pain, depending on which ones you want. Probably some other smalls that you can't live without.




Yeah show us all the stuff you and I can't afford. Good idea. Lmao


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## slick (Oct 28, 2019)

I have 2 pairs of WW Goodyear G3 tires that are in VERY nice condition that's are soft and not all cracked I'll be bringing down. $200 each pair. Very very nice. Can be ridden or hidden. Up to you. I'll post up photos tomorrow night. Presale is always good as well. I also have a pair or repop Columbia WW tires as well for $45 that have never been ridden on. Those are coming as well.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 29, 2019)

DON'T FORGET


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 1, 2019)

Who had the clay coke bottles in one pic and the green torpedo grips in another ? I guess I need to put this meet on my list of places to go when it's cold up here in Washington !


----------



## Vincer (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone have a post-war cycletruck badge they would part with?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 1, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Ok, who's bringing what? I'm bringing a ctap ton of vintage bike license plates for your spending pleasure, or maybe spending pain, depending on which ones you want. Probably some other smalls that you can't live without.



Not gonna make it after all. You will have to live without all my killer stuff.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'll be there! Gonna dig some stuff out tomorrow evening after work and post them up for a presale. Best swap in SoCal!!! See you there


----------



## slick (Nov 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there! Gonna dig some stuff out tomorrow evening after work and post them up for a presale. Best swap in SoCal!!! See you there




We will be at the Pike having a pre party tomorrow night. Early birds get the worms.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Best swap in SoCal!!! See you there



My favorite 2 days of the year; both CC bike Swaps at the PIKE!
And now it's a "Sticky"  !!!! WoooHooo!




Blue 1936 Clipper NFS!


----------



## slick (Nov 2, 2019)

Pre sale..... two pairs of Goodyear G3 whitewalls. Both very soft and rideable. $125 per pair.


----------



## slick (Nov 2, 2019)

Pre party.....where is everyone? Am I late? Am I early?


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2019)

Another great CC swap in the books Thank you @cyclonecoaster.com for making it happen !!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2019)

A few more photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2019)

Last few


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 3, 2019)

Great pics.....It would have been pretty hard to get up this AM and make that drive.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 3, 2019)

Great stuff. Thanks everyone for the pics. Maybe the next So. Cal. meet I will try to make.


----------



## Jamhud (Nov 3, 2019)

NM


----------



## Jamhud (Nov 3, 2019)

What a great looking event!
Couldn’t help but notice the CWC shirts posted.
Is contact information available for the vendor?
Would love to pick up a blue shirt, we spilled some coffee on the grey one we picked up last year.

thanks,
Jamie


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Jamhud said:


> What a great looking event!
> Couldn’t help but notice the CEC shirts posted.
> Is contact information available for the vendor?
> Would love to pick up a blue shirt, we spilled some coffee on the grey one we picked up last year.
> ...



Those are my leftovers from previous shirt runs.
Start a conversation if XL Cleveland Welding or L Sears September is what you want.


This is the only pic I took:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Those are my leftovers from previous shirt runs.
> Start a conversation if XL Cleveland Welding or L Sears September is what you want.View attachment 1090264
> This is the only pic I took:eek:



who had the  schwinn motorbike & is it all original


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2019)

I didn’t take many pictures, but it was another perfect day for a swap and ride in Long Beach, California.
It seemed like everybody found something to make the effort worthwhile.
That 39 Motorbike was an original paint bike with a few component irregularities, but very much worth the asking price, so it did sell. It was badged, Century with the original corresponding downtube decal, which I thought was pretty cool.
That Red Phantom sitting next to it was also very nice and found a new owner by the end of the meet.



















This bike belonged to Mr. Goodwrench. Lol!



Just when you think you’ve seen it all, this guy rides up, and blows your mind.



Now that’s a chainguard!



Nice Tall Tank Mead Ranger.
I’m already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2019)

The motorbike sold - best offer - great deal...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 3, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> The motorbike sold - best offer - great deal...



dam 'Oh' will..  that suck,s for me


----------



## higgens (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## detroitbike (Nov 4, 2019)

Any idea who had the fender roller?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 4, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Any idea who had the fender roller?



Guessing here....Thompson? Ted Thompson? @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2019)

Who was selling the Cyclone Coasters shirts?  I'd like to try and pick some up.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Who was selling the Cyclone Coasters shirts?  I'd like to try and pick some up.........



Frank @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 6, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Great stuff. Thanks everyone for the pics. Maybe the next So. Cal. meet I will try to make.



  LETS GO!!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome !  I was within a 6 hour drive but just got into the Phoenix area the day before ...Ailing family issues ...Maybe next time !


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if anybody  bought the tall tank Ranger ?


----------



## tryder (Nov 11, 2019)

Once again the Cyclone Coasters November swap at the Pike was the centerpiece of a great California coastal vacation. I was planning to do the after-ride this year but a last minute technical snafu made me leave my '41 National at home.
Here are a couple of pics that I took as our attention turned from Rosie's Dog Beach back to a group of extremely cool vintage bicycle enthusiasts and their rides.












I had a lot of fun just  hanging out, eating breakfast burritos, drinking Earl Grey tea and talking about old bikes. Hope to make the swap and ride the strand in 2020!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2019)

*It was a good time for all .. many deals happened again .. next CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is in MAY 2020 .. RIDDEN not HIDDEN .. Frank *


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1088940
> View attachment 1088948
> 
> 
> ...



Who has the ROLLRITE goods ? I would like to contact .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 12, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> who had the  schwinn motorbike & is it all originalView attachment 1090289



GREAT PICS/BIKES!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------

